# Metronidazole powder



## PDFrogger (Aug 23, 2005)

What ratio of powder to water do I use to have a metronidazole solution for a frog drip? Also, how often should I drip? I have a very sick frog that might not make it, so your comments are very helpful.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I've never used the metro powder so I'm not sure of the dosing but since it's in a powder form wouldn't it be easier to use to dust the FFs in and then just feed the FFs to the frogs?

Also, is metro powder even effective on our frogs? When we used to use it to treat tropical fish it was always stated that you had to raise the water temperature that the fish were in to over 90F. My understanding was that metro was only effective at temperatures close to human body temperatures.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

no, it`s quite effective on frogs at room temps. not sure of the chemistry behind it but a pumilio can`t decrease the swelling of internal organs or tongue(not sure which but it couldn`t close its mouth for 2 days) on it`s own.
I had a pumilio w/ possible septicemia, i really should`ve got pics and it had a bubble of some sort such that it protruded past the lips. It was either internal organs or the tongue. I really thought this girl would die.
I administered 1-3 drops of metronid every 4-8 hours and w/in 48 hrs she could close her mouth. within the next 24 she started eating. by day 6 she went back in the tank w/ the male and by day 10 she had layed her first clutch(3 of 4 were fertile) and transported all those tads. she tranported another full clutch and some are now forming back legs.
That frog owes her life to metronidazole.


----------



## PDFrogger (Aug 23, 2005)

Well now I know there's hope but I still don't know at what ratio to use the metro. I would dust the flies with it, but that is the reason I'm using it, because my frog is sick and not eating.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Can't tell you, I got mine as a liquid...the bag says 5mg per mL if that helps.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Is there anyway to get the liquid other than from a vet?


----------



## PDFrogger (Aug 23, 2005)

Anyone know the conversion? Please, my frog is sick. Any guess would be helpful.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I dont know what the exact ratio is but for fish use its about a half a gram for every 50 gallons. You may want to contact Rich Frye and ask what the exact ratio is. Once you find out I would like to know as well.
Jason


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

The 5mg per mL that Brian posted is the info you need. If you have a scale that can measure in grams, you'll need 5 grams per liter.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

the problem with the powder metro is gettting it to go fully into suspension. its much easier to just procure the liquid form from a vet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi all, I was pointed in this direction. I have a Tinc with a malfunctioning Tongue. Is there any adivice you guys can give? Should I use metronidazole solution for this frog? Would it help? Thanks.

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... 956#188956


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

To get the concentration you need (5 mg/mL) you first need to know the ocncentration of the powder (usually expressed as percent). If it's say 50% active ingredient then you'd actually need 10mg of your powder per mL. As someone else said, you'll need a gram scale. If it doesn't wan tto go into solution, you can use ethanol to dissolve it and then dilute with water to get your concentration.
Good luck!
Rich


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Cesar, are you making sure you are supplementing with enough calcium?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

I alternate between Repcal and Herptivite on every feeding. But this one, who is now dead, was not under my care until shortly before Inoticed the problem.


----------

